# Sticky  Special Warranty Coverage #38170 Accelerator Pedal Assembly Information



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Given that the Cruze is a lower-trim Verano, it's interesting that it covers the Verano, but not the Cruze.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Given that the Cruze is a lower-trim Verano, it's interesting that it covers the Verano, but not the Cruze.


it does cover the Cruze the list is the other vehicles besides the Cruze. so your thought process is right on the money.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Greggul8r said:


> it does cover the Cruze the list is the other vehicles besides the Cruze. so your thought process is right on the money.


Rearranged it so it's easier to read


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to Gen 1 Service Issues and stuck thread. Thanks for posting this sparkman.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out how people are getting in and out of the car with their foot on the pedal. I can see this in the Cascada and Orlando as those are small SUVs, but not in a sedan.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I'm trying to figure out how people are getting in and out of the car with their foot on the pedal. I can see this in the Cascada and Orlando as those are small SUVs, but not in a sedan.


Cascada a convertible. 

I'm guessing boot slips on ice and shebang.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Gonna take a look and see exactly what the "stalk" is. Have to use a flashlight since there's no lights in the footwell its gonna be dark done there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I had to go look at mine just to see what style it is. The pedal hangs in the air, supported by what I think they're calling the "stalk". Yeah, you break that, you're going nowhere.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll have to see if my Volt is affected, as I'm at 114k miles right now, so caught it just in time! Thanks for the information Sparkman


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

I got this notice in the mail this week...wonder if parts are available?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If the 'Stalk' fails, the throttle pedal will be lying on the floor, not attached.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

So, they're willing to fix it once it breaks, but not before?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> So, they're willing to fix it once it breaks, but not before?


That is my take on the bulletin.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Robby said:


> That is my take on the bulletin.
> 
> Rob


Great! Tell that to the guy who's driving on the highway at 75 in the left lane and it breaks on him.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, as I read it, the failure occurs when the part is 'kicked' sideways......like a foot slip while entering the car......so, it should be broken before you close the door to leave.

Kind of along the lines of the warranty extensions for the water pump or negative battery cable.....only replaced if failure occurs.

Rob


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

So is there an updated part or they just replace it with the same crappy one?...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> So is there an updated part or they just replace it with the same crappy one?...


I have not seen the actual part but am of the belief it likely is a bit more 'robust'.
Most likely the plastic arm is thicker or re enforced in some manner.

Rob


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

got my letter


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm curious abut how common this problem is. I don't remember anyone reporting it here. But then, this isn't the kind of thing that people would come to the forum to talk about. A part is broken, it's obvious that it's broken, and the fix is equally obvious. Still, if it was common, I'd think one of the forum (ir)regulars would have mentioned it.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm curious abut how common this problem is. I don't remember anyone reporting it here. But then, this isn't the kind of thing that people would come to the forum to talk about. A part is broken, it's obvious that it's broken, and the fix is equally obvious. Still, if it was common, I'd think one of the forum (ir)regulars would have mentioned it.



It's not. If I remember correctly it was less than 1% of all vehicles according to my dealer printout. If I don't reply tonight with the exact percentage bump the thread.


----------



## marybwms (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi I am new and just wanted to ask if anyone here ever had any issues getting anything fixed thats under warranty


----------

